# 3 Outbackers Have Lost A Loved One.



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Three Outbackers Nonny, Grunt0311 & Buck0412 have lost a loved one & are in need of our communities support & prayers.

I received a PM from Nonny this morning & here is a section of her message, 
_" I just wanted to let you know that our prayers were answered. God was very merciful and took my brother today. My mother and my older brother are with me at my home tonight and we're all doing okay."_

Her brother had been sick and suffering. I am sad for his family, but happy that he is no longer in pain & suffering. 
My Love, Support & Prayers are being sent to my friend Nonny, her sons Grunt & Buck their entire family during this difficult time. 
You have only lost him from this physical life, & you will be together again... 


Hugs,
Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nonny and Grunt,

I am so sorry for your loss. Your forum family loves you and have embraced you in their hearts and are blessing you with their thoughts and prayers.


​


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you, dear friends. Rob just called me and it was so wonderful to be reminded that we have so much support. My mother is with me and I just showed her the photo of the MI Rally and all of our friends. I just wanted to add that we are a 3 Outbacker family. My younger son, Corey, has also joined. He is buck0412. Thanks so much for your love and support. It means more than you know.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss but glad to know he's in a better place now. Please remember that we're all here for you.

Mitch


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nonny & Grunt0311 
Peace be with you and your loved ones.

Ed


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're deeply sorry to hear of your loss. You will all be in out thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We are sorry. You will be in our thoughts.....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Nonny, Grunt0311 and Buck0412. It is never easy to lose a loved one, even when they've been ill and it's not unexpected. Hopefully you can take some comfort in knowing that your brother/uncle isn't suffering anymore. The thoughts and prayers of your Outbacker family are with you.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We are so sorry to hear about the loss of your brother. 
May you find strength in knowing that he is finally able to rest in peace. 
You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Nonny, Grunt0311 and Corey,

My family and I wish to send you our condolences at this sad and difficult time for your family. Our prayers and thoughts go out to you all.

Clare, Tim and the kids.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

My condolences to the family.

Lance


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> So sorry for your loss Nonny, Grunt0311 and Buck0412. It is never easy to lose a loved one, even when they've been ill and it's not unexpected. Hopefully you can take some comfort in knowing that your brother/uncle isn't suffering anymore. The thoughts and prayers of your Outbacker family are with you.


I couldn't have said it any better.

Bless you all at this difficult time.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

May your brother Rest in Peace in the Arms of the Father. And Peace be with you and your family. Sincerely, Heidi


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nonny and family,
Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. May God bless you and give you strength and comfort you during this difficult time in you life.
Love in Christ,
Darlene


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Nonny and Family,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Take comfort in knowing that your loved one is at peace.

Gwen and Family


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Nonny and the entire family

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nonny, Bill and Corey,

Prayers for comfort have gone up for you and your family.

MaeJae and family


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Unfortunately there seems to be a string of this. Saturday evening my DW's uncle passed away in his sleep, unexpectedly. Tina is doing okay. But the family is in shock. This came out of nowhere.

Eric


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

May the Lord grant you the strength and comfort that you need. So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nonny, Grunt0311 & Buck0412,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Sometimes, the suffering is so bad, that this is the best outcome one can hope for. Still, it's never easy.
Take care. You are in our thoughts.

Doug & Shannon


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lot of love to you all... we are all thinking of you!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

A special prayer for your brother.

Sorry for your loss

Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your support and prayers! Just having so many that care make all the difference in the world in times like these. I am fine, but not sure about Nonny or Buck. Nonny definately could use all the good thoughts you could send her way! Thank you again for taking the time to send your condolences.

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you are doing well Grunt, but sad







about Nonny & Buck. I continue to pray for strength & courage during this difficult time for you all. How is your Grandmother holding up?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I am overwhelmed by the level of support sent our way by our Outbacker family. My brother's wife (Darlene) and sons have been incredibly strong throughout his illness and at the time of his passing. My mother has amazed me. She has always been a woman of remarkable strength but we were uncertain how her Alzheimer's would play into her grief. We wondered if she could even remember that he had died; for the most part, she did and transitioned well between phases. Unfortunately, my older brother (Pete) and his wife (Nancy) have not fared as well. She passed out, fell and was unconscious for more than a couple of minutes the day my younger brother (Keith) died. She went by ambulance to the hospital and was in the Emergency Room for 5 hours. Pete became very ill when his sugar went to 586 (he's a brittle Diabetic) and went by ambulance to the hospital last night (thankfully, he left the funeral home just prior because he wasn't well). He was not released from the hospital until after the funeral was concluded. Pete, Nancy, Darlene and her sons could all use your continued prayerful support. As for the rest of us, we have weathered this storm together as we have so many times in the past. Always, we know God's hand is upon us and that we are blessed with extraordinary support from our friends. We cannot thank our Outbacker friends enough for your kindness. You prayed us through! God bless each of you in a special way for your loving support! Nonny (Laura), Grunt0311 (Bill), Buck0412 (Corey) and family.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

It seems so many need love and support, and our needs will also come in turn. For now, know that our love and prayers are with you all, and with your brother.

Sluggo and PK


----------

